# 985M overbed curtains



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

We have a Rapido A class 985M, does anyone know how to remove the overbed curtains which would benefit from a wash. Thanks in advance.
Manxmaid.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

On my 962M they are just pulled out of the track top & bottom A bit of a fiddle to replace but patience and the wife will help


----------

